# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Announcing Ubuntu 6.06 LTS

## TheFridge

<p>The Ubuntu team is proud to announce the release of <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released">Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, codenamed “Dapper Drake”</a>. This release includes both installable Desktop CDs and alternate text-mode installation CDs for several architectures, for <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/">Ubuntu</a>, <a href="http://www.kubuntu.org/">Kubuntu</a> and <a href="http://www.edubuntu.org/">Edubuntu</a>.</p>
<p>Ubuntu is a Linux distribution for your <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop">desktop</a> or <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/server">server</a>, with a fast and easy install, regular releases, a tight selection of excellent packages installed by default, every other package you can imagine available with a few clicks from a global network of mirrors, and professional commercial technical support from Canonical Ltd and hundreds of other companies around the world.</p>
<p>Ubuntu 6.06 LTS will be the first Ubuntu release with a long-term support cycle: free security updates and commercial technical support will be available for three years on the desktop, and five years on the server.</p>
<p>Read the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html">official release announcement</a>!</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## AlphaMack

Congrats guys and may I be the first to say...w00t!

----------


## rado_london

But it is still unavailbable for download :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Simian

Just to say thanks for a fantastic distro to the Ubuntu team!

----------


## Mr Wrath

Download Ubuntu 6.06 LTS here:

  United States:
http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/

  Europe:
http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/   (Sweden)
http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/   (France)
http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/      (All)

  Rest of the World:
http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/

----------


## Mr Wrath

sites came straight from RELEASE ANNOUNCEMENTS

Great work on the new distro...

----------


## Vorian

gREAT!

----------

